# Stablon anybody?



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been reading some info. on this medication and have heard nothing but positive feedback.It inhibits reuptake of serotonin.It works on dopamine by enhancing it's extracellular concentration.It has strong antidepressant and anxiolytic proporties.It appears to have none of the nasty side effects of the SSRI's.Due to it's relativley short half life dosage is usaually 12.5 three times a day.This off course means that it is unavailable in the U.S. due to the big pharmaceutical companies not being able to capitalize on it at this time.Heaven forbid patients using such a promising drug that could render many of the others useless.
Has anyone had experience with stablon?All feedback welcome.
I.M. if you now of any good online sources.I know it's used in many other countries.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

metamorphosis said:


> I've been reading some info. on this medication and have heard nothing but positive feedback.It inhibits reuptake of serotonin.It works on dopamine by enhancing it's extracellular concentration.It has strong antidepressant and anxiolytic proporties.It appears to have none of the nasty side effects of the SSRI's.Due to it's relativley short half life dosage is usaually 12.5 three times a day.This off course means that it is unavailable in the U.S. due to the big pharmaceutical companies not being able to capitalize on it at this time.Heaven forbid patients using such a promising drug that could render many of the others useless.
> Has anyone had experience with stablon?All feedback welcome.
> I.M. if you now of any good online sources.I know it's used in many other countries.


Stablon is pretty awesome. about 5-8 out of ten on my awesomeness scale, (depending on situation/other meds). Oh and Stablon doesnt inhibit the reuptake of Serotonin, it enHANces it. it does the opposite of SSRIs, which is why it is so awesome. But everything else you said was right on, man. I found it to be helpful, but i only took a low dose. I noticed for sure, mood elevation, an enhancement of emotion, much decreased depressive symptoms, and anti-anxiety benefits, particularly in social situations. I only took 12.5 mg each time, benefits lasted for about 4-6 hours or so. Made my OCD worse, unfortunately, but predictably. It definetly increased dopamine and decreased anxiety for me.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Stablon actually *enhances* the reuptake of serotonin. Its a great drug, really, and it acts instantly so it can be used on an as needed basis. I reccomend it highly. Lot of research to back it up.

Here's a good one:



> Tianeptine produced an anxiogenic-like effect at 10 mg/kg, while at 5 mg/kg it enhanced flight and immobility. The relevance of these findings is discussed in relation of the reported behavioural actions of these compounds and to current pharmacotherapy of anxiety and depression. The apparent anxiogenic effect of tianeptine is a novel finding which requires further study.


http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=2627819


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it safe for longterm use?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

metamorphosis said:


> Is it safe for longterm use?


Yes.


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

why is this drug not sold or marketed in the US?

it sounds really good...


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

hightimes2 said:


> why is this drug not sold or marketed in the US?
> 
> it sounds really good...


The FDA charges a buttload of money to test a new drug, and since its patent is up theres no reason for Servier to pay to bring it into the US.

Of course, there's conspiracy theories too. Like what would people think of SSRIs if theres a new antidepressant w/out side effects that has the same results with the opposite mechanism. makes you wonder!


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

v^3, why did you drop stablon if it rated so highly on your awesomeness scale? I don't really have marked ocd tendencies. Maybe it's worth a whirl, though having to eat them throughout the day like skittles isn't overwhelmingly appealing.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

BusterBluth said:


> v^3, why did you drop stablon if it rated so highly on your awesomeness scale? I don't really have marked ocd tendencies. Maybe it's worth a whirl, though having to eat them throughout the day like skittles isn't overwhelmingly appealing.


Ah but they are sugary delicious! Seriously, they are sugar coated and fit nicely into a keychain pill container. Plus if you miss a dose... oh well, the next one should perk you up lol.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just ordered some after reading more about it. Sounds like it isn't good if you have the slightest bit of anxiety. I've got mostly depression so I think I should be ok. I am curious to see if he asthma component works also.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Just ordered some after reading more about it. Sounds like it isn't good if you have the slightest bit of anxiety. I've got mostly depression so I think I should be ok. I am curious to see if he asthma component works also.


Stablon is anxiolytic. anxiolytic=anxiety reducing


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah it could work for anxiety.
I only tried one dose myself once tough.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

BusterBluth said:


> v^3, why did you drop stablon if it rated so highly on your awesomeness scale? I don't really have marked ocd tendencies. Maybe it's worth a whirl, though having to eat them throughout the day like skittles isn't overwhelmingly appealing.


lol v^3 i like that abbreviation. I stopped it because it was making my OCD worse...it helped alot with Depression and Anxiety, but the OCD, it was weird it just got alot worse. And when the Stablon wore off (really quickly) i would feel worse than before i took it. Also, i only had a 10 pill supply lol...i didnt order very much cuz i wanted to see if it would work. its also not very cheap (from where i got it). it just wasnt worth it, and not really sustainable long term for me.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Ah but they are sugary delicious! Seriously, they are sugar coated and fit nicely into a keychain pill container. Plus if you miss a dose... oh well, the next one should perk you up lol.


LOL man....totally. best tasting pill ive ever tried. its even better than sugar. we must have got the same brand/ from the same manufacturer.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Stablon is anxiolytic. anxiolytic=anxiety reducing


I've read reports of people saying it increased their anxiety.

VVV-

Did you feel like your depression/anxiety got worse after quitting or just the OCD?


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> LOL man....totally. best tasting pill ive ever tried. its even better than sugar. we must have got the same brand/ from the same manufacturer.


People from India don't just make excellent curry, apparently, but also tasty pharamacueticals ha ha.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> I've read reports of people saying it increased their anxiety.
> 
> VVV-
> 
> Did you feel like your depression/anxiety got worse after quitting or just the OCD?


for the next day following Tianeptine use, i would feel more depressed, flat, uninterested, than i did before i took the tianpetine. it was predictable....it caused this weird after-effect "flatness" kind depression thing...impossible to really describe. But after a day, these effects go away and im back to normal. Thats one of the reasons i stopped taking it....i hated the withdrawal symptoms, and i knew that if i stopped taking it after chronic use, they would only be worse.

however...i must say something that must be said ..i really dont have much faith in my own subjective experience of Tianeptine. I, simply, am not normal, my mind is not normal, and most of my responses to medications are not normal/typical. Also, my trial of Tianeptine was not long enough to properly gauge its effectiveness, and i was also using other meds at the same time (tramadol + xanax...i doubt these had much effect on the effectiveness of Tianeptine, because i was completely tolerant to them in the first place) Usually i get most of the negative side effects, but few positive effects, of medications...im just saying. i really don't think anyone should make a descision about Tianeptine influenced by my reports, cuz my experience with Tianeptine isn't exactly, well, isnt at all valid. I don't want to mislead anyone, because Tianeptine may work great for some people. I think it wise, to disregard my report on this individual medication. At least until i try it for a longer period of time, and in more predictable conditions.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> People from India don't just make excellent curry, apparently, but also tasty pharamacueticals ha ha.


LOL man...they are pretty good at what they do.  BTW, i absolutely love curry and rice....dunno why but it tastes really good.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

does stablon actually release dopamine, or does it just increase the concentrations of dopamine already available into the nucleus accumbens.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> does stablon actually release dopamine, or does it just increase the concentrations of dopamine already available into the nucleus accumbens.


It doesnt release dopamine itself, it probably works by reducing serotonin agonism at the bad serotonin receptors.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i know it works instanly but do you need to use it regularly for some weeks to understand it's maximum effect?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Im thinking stablon could augment alot of drugs in an interesting way.

Has anyone combined this with an ssri, opiate, amphetamines or the like?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> Im thinking stablon could augment alot of drugs in an interesting way.
> 
> Has anyone combined this with an ssri, opiate, amphetamines or the like?


Combining it with a SSRI would be a bad idea as it would counteract its mechanism of action (while the SSRI also counteracts stablon).


----------



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

I've had a good response to it. It has a very short life though. It's not a magic bullet, but its no placebo and definitely has effect on some social anxiety


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

dronez said:


> I've had a good response to it. It has a very short life though. It's not a magic bullet, but its no placebo and definitely has effect on some social anxiety


I totally agree man.

I would take it before work everyday for the first week or so after starting my new job. It wasn't perfect but it took some of the edge off, for sure. Whether or not its worth the price is the question... I'd say its worth a try, and then decide after that.

For me, I plan to refill my prescription one more time and just keep them with me to use as needed.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

does stablon effect appetite (decrease) like adderall or amphetamines. Is there any increased locomotor activity as well?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone used Stablon for an extended period of time (over 6 months) and to what success?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

bben said:


> does stablon effect appetite (decrease) like adderall or amphetamines. Is there any increased locomotor activity as well?


It didn't affect my appetite at all. Any increased locomotor activity would be due to its antidepressant properties - it's not a psychostimulant but is mildly stimulating. So with that combination, increased locomotor activity is likely.


----------



## ssre (May 9, 2013)

*Stablon Effect*

Stablon is definitely a good drug. Minimal side effects, it gives a blissful mood and positive outlook. I take 2 to 3 12.5 mg tablets a day. But i guess ultimately, any drug is helpful to only some extent.
I want to ask if anybody else also feels that stablon is less effective when taken for prolonged time period. I have been fighting with depression and anxiety phases for a long time. After starting stablon the mood seemed better. Initially you feel sleepy for a week or so. But afterwards the sleepiness is converted to sound sleep pattern.
I feel that stablon is proving to be less effective in my case as my sleep pattern is all jumbled up and a sense of well being is very faint. It might be a temporary glitch as i am going through a struggling phase in my life but then that is why i started taking stablon! to survive phases like these.Shall i switch over to SSRIs. They might provide me with a will to live everyday.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

ssre said:


> Stablon is definitely a good drug. Minimal side effects, it gives a blissful mood and positive outlook. I take 2 to 3 12.5 mg tablets a day. But i guess ultimately, any drug is helpful to only some extent.
> I want to ask if anybody else also feels that stablon is less effective when taken for prolonged time period. I have been fighting with depression and anxiety phases for a long time. After starting stablon the mood seemed better. Initially you feel sleepy for a week or so. But afterwards the sleepiness is converted to sound sleep pattern.
> I feel that stablon is proving to be less effective in my case as my sleep pattern is all jumbled up and a sense of well being is very faint. It might be a temporary glitch as i am going through a struggling phase in my life but then that is why i started taking stablon! to survive phases like these.Shall i switch over to SSRIs. They might provide me with a will to live everyday.


how long have you taken it? i only tried it once and it gave me serotonin syndrome like effects as well as body pain and anxiety. i was taking buprenorphine at the time though and i ordered it by the milligram and didnt have a proper scale.


----------



## ssre (May 9, 2013)

*Stablon Effect*



socialpiranha said:


> how long have you taken it? i only tried it once and it gave me serotonin syndrome like effects as well as body pain and anxiety. i was taking buprenorphine at the time though and i ordered it by the milligram and didnt have a proper scale.


I have been taking it for past 3-4 months. Body pain is a rare effect of stablon. Yes for the first timers stablon creates all sort of havoc in the brain. It is for a short duration say a week or two. After taking the drug the brain becomes more active. Its like waking up and not to be able to sleep again. In your case you might not have been able to sleep during night. It is advisable to take stablon before meals, 3 times a day. If possible take it 2 hours before sleep. It does affects the sleeping pattern and all you end up with is a continuous thought process that at times gives a feeling of anxiety that why am i not able to sleep and rest. Rest no matter how safe a drug, its always better to consult a physician, an endocrynologist or a psychiatrist.


----------



## riloal (Oct 22, 2011)

ssre, you have a PM, thanks


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

stablon was quite the weak anxiolytic for me. i was disappointed.


----------



## ssre (May 9, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> stablon was quite the weak anxiolytic for me. i was disappointed.


You are definitely right. Stablon is an entry level drug. Can be taken by any body anytime whenever you are feeling low. If strong drugs comes strong result but then they do have certain side effects.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Didn't do anything for me. Just made me a little more tired and out of it. Did not help my social anxiety in the least.


----------



## ssre (May 9, 2013)

Dear Drugsarenotgood,
I have mentioned it before, stablon does create a sense of tiredness and sleepiness for a week or two. Best way is to sleep it off. And if it is not being useful in your case then try not to take any other drug by urself. Get a consult from the doc.
Ciao


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

ssre said:


> Dear Drugsarenotgood,
> I have mentioned it before, stablon does create a sense of tiredness and sleepiness for a week or two. Best way is to sleep it off. And if it is not being useful in your case then try not to take any other drug by urself. Get a consult from the doc.
> Ciao


What makes you think I took this without a consult and prescription?


----------



## ssre (May 9, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> What makes you think I took this without a consult and prescription?


I am not saying u took it without any consult and prescription. It is something that i say to everybody, people sometime tend to experiment with drugs.


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm a first time user inhere, I'm from India. I've just signed up after reading this thread.

I had been diagnosed with predominantly inattentive ADD w/o hyperactivity and/or impulsiveness & GAD w/o panick attacks & SAD.

I've been prescribed below meds for this conditions.

-Methylphenidate OD (Extended release) 20mg in morning.
-Stablon 12.5 mg t.i.d.

I've been taking this prescribed combo since more than 2 years. I dont take Methylphenidate on weekends, and take only 1 stablon per weekends.
Both of these drugs are working synergistic while MPH induces anxiety stablon level it off. Both doesn't cancel each others' activity but indeed enhances both's effects.

Stablon is really a very good which provides sense of calm and peach and makes me feel calm.
Along with these 2, I've added recently herb Nardostachys Jatamansi Churna(Dried rhizome powder) 2 gram at night for sleep. Which even synergistically works well. Plus stablon does help with my SAD and it has made me social and talkative which is beneficial as I'm a shy person.

As per my personal experience with SSRIs, they've not worked well in my case. The only drugs earlier to these combos which seemed to be worked were TCAs.

Stablon, as per my experience is not at all like SSRIs. But it has its own different mechanism. Which has a very few sides.

I'm still continuing these combos (officially being prescribed) w/o being tolerent. I've never tried to abuse any of these both drugs.

Stablon hasn't yet lost its effectiveness after 2 years nor i've never abused it.

Hope this review could help someone with ADHD-PI people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ronaldroland (Jun 28, 2015)

*Stablon, how it works*

One would think that it counteracts the effects of a SSRIs but it actually has a complete different mechanism than most available anti depressants.
It is an agonist of the µ-opioid and delta-opioid receptors and modulates the glutamate receptors leading to the release of BDNF and stabilizing your "brain circuits" in response to stress.
The opioid agonist effect is also the reason some people abused Stablon to get high with high doses.
When you search the medical databases it is actually used as an augment for SSRIs and other drugs.


----------

